# apache unter xampp



## Eckhex (26. März 2006)

hallo, habe folgendes problem

ich habe den apache 2.0 auf meinem rechner installiert, also ohne xampp

hat auch wunderbar funktioniert

da sah meine httpd datei so aus:

NameVirtualHost 192.168.0.10:80

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#
#<VirtualHost www.coltsievers.de.md:80>
#    ServerAdmin Michael.Hoenel@web.de
#    DocumentRoot "D:\Programme\DOWNLOAD\apache\install\Apache2\htdocs"
#    ServerName dummy-host.example.com
#    ErrorLog "D:\Programme\DOWNLOAD\apache\install\Apache2\htdocs\logs\error_log"
#    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>



habe nen dyndns-account , mein system windows xp prof.

nun bin ich auf die komfortablerer lösung xampp umgestiegen

wie muss ich denn mein xampp konfigurieren damit ich meinen apachen auch von aussen erreiche, was muss ich denn mit den dateien httpd und vhost anstellen

als ich den apachen einzelnen installiert habe, habe ich immer nur die httpd verändert
aber die sieht bei xampp ein bisschen anderns aus

wenn ich meine domain http://www.coltsievers.de.md aufrufe

erscheint immer der willkommensscreen, obwohl ich meine seite in die htdocs geschoben habe

bitte um hilfe, vielleicht gibts es ja eine anleitung wie ich das xampp konfiurieren kann, bis jetzt allerdings habe ich nichts passendes im netz gefunden

für ein paar tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Allack (27. März 2006)

Die Seite kann man ja von außen erreichen. Du könntest versuchen, die bestehende index.php im htdocs umzubenennen, zb in index.php.bak und dann deine Startseite index.DATEIENDUNG nennen. Dann kann man sie auf jeden Fall erreichen.

Normalerweise kannst du aber auch inder httpd den EIntrag DocumentRoot suche und ihn entsprechend ändern, sodass er "....../htdocs/coltsievers" lautet. Dann muss allerdings im htdocs- Ordner ein Ordner vorhanden sien mit dem Namen "coltsievers". Und da rein kopierst du die Dateien deiner Homepage...


Hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Eckhex (29. März 2006)

hallo,

ich benötige nochmal eure hilfe;

so lautet meine vhosts datei

NameVirtualHost *:80

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for all requests that do not
# match a ServerName or ServerAlias in any <VirtualHost> block.
#
<VirtualHost www.coltsievers.de.md:80>
ServerAdmin Michael.Hoenel@web.de
DocumentRoot "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\mypage"
ServerName coltsievers.de.md
ServerAlias http://www.coltsievers.de.md
ErrorLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\logs\error_log"
CustomLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\logs\error_log common"
</VirtualHost>

##<VirtualHost *:80>
## ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host2.example.com
## DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host2.example.com
## ServerName dummy-host2.example.com
## ErrorLog @rel_logfiledir@/dummy-host2.example.com-error_log
## CustomLog @rel_logfiledir@/dummy-host2.example.com-access_log common
##</VirtualHost>


mein httpd-datei sieht so aus:

# Virtual hosts
Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

leider wird nach wie vor die willkommensseite angezeigt

im htdocs/mypage liegt auch eine htm-datei drin

darum verstehe ich nicht warum

unter http://www.coltsievers.de.md meine seite nicht angezeigt wird

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Eckhex (30. März 2006)

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen;

mein vhost:

<VirtualHost seeler.dyndns.org:80>
ServerAdmin Michael.Hoenel@web.de
DocumentRoot "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\mypage"
ServerName seeler.dyndns.org
ServerAlias seeler.dyndns.org
ErrorLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\apache\logs\error_log"
CustomLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\apache\logs\access_log common"
</VirtualHost> 

ErrorLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\logs\error_log"
CustomLog "D:\Programme\xampp\installieren\xampp\htdocs\logs\access_log common"


beim hochfahren, siehe da der apache ist nicht automatisch gestartet

das gibts doch nicht? 

fehlermeldung:

Diese Eingabeforderung nicht waehrend des Running beenden
Bitte erst bei einem gewollten Shutdown schliessen
Please close this command only for Shutdown
Apache 2 is starting ...
Syntax error on line 33 of D:/Programme/xampp/installieren/xampp/apache/conf/ext
ra/httpd-vhosts.conf:
CustomLog takes two or three arguments, a file name, a custom log format string
or format name, and an optional "env=" clause (see docs)

Apache konnte nicht gestartet werden
Apache could not be started
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .

was kann ich tun?


----------

